# Organ stealing



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egypt comes third in the global rankings in terms of illegal organ trafficking. Only China and Pakistan have a bigger problem with such trafficking.


----------



## ice2x01 (Jul 3, 2011)

Source?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ice2x01 said:


> Source?




Please and thanks dont go amiss


----------



## ice2x01 (Jul 3, 2011)

Haha the sense of courtesy is lost on the internet, I apologize. 

Would you mind sharing your source please?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egypt tackling illegal organ trafficking - The Egyptian Gazette


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I read somewhere that the main source of illegal organs in Egypt is people being forced to sell them to feed their families. So sad


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> I read somewhere that the main source of illegal organs in Egypt is people being forced to sell them to feed their families. So sad




It is downright criminal that people have to do this to feed their families,


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

this is from 2009


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The young boy who worked for me used to always tell me about street kids being kidnapped for their organs


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Egypt comes *third *in the global rankings in terms of illegal organ trafficking. Only China and Pakistan have a bigger problem with such trafficking.


Not bad.........


----------



## ice2x01 (Jul 3, 2011)

Now that I think about it I think someone I know once mentioning procuring a kidney or something (legally) but having a doctor here do the operation secretly.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ice2x01 said:


> Now that I think about it I think someone I know once mentioning procuring a kidney or something (legally) but having a doctor here do the operation secretly.


If it was legal why do it secretly?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Not bad.........


Yes nice to know that other countries have a worse track record


----------



## ice2x01 (Jul 3, 2011)

He said it was illegal to do organ transplants.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ice2x01 said:


> He said it was illegal to do organ transplants.


If it is illegal to do transplants then it must be illegal to procure organs


----------



## ice2x01 (Jul 3, 2011)

He said he had it sent in from somewhere, his dad is the consul at the UAE embassy.. I'm sure you know how those things go.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes nice to know that other countries have a worse track record


Actually I meant that it was nice that Egypt managed to come *third *in something, even if it was such a horrible thing 

But it's kinda weird that some people would actually go for a kidney that comes from a country that's known for a really high rate of kidney failure...........

Or maybe Egypt came third for other organs? :confused2:


----------

